# Can anyone identify this shingle?



## MGP Roofing

I thought these were normal 3 tabs until I took it apart to repair. They are 4 tab, 985mm along bottom edge, 338mm high (38.7"x13.3") The ice & water shield beneath is a Canadian product if that helps. No branding on shingle.


----------



## JWRoofing

I have not seen a 4 tab shingle before.


----------



## Fox Island Roofing

The only four tab shingle I have used is Certainteed Hatteras but they were bigger than that.


----------



## dougger222

The Certainteed Hearthsteadt was a four tab shingle in both originic and fiberglass composition but they were English in size. In addition to the size being far different they had eye lines that tapered out towards the bottom leading edge of the shingle.

That would be a good shingle to test Itels skills.


----------



## oldroofer

it not heartstead they had a v slot


----------



## Interloc

Theroofjob said:


> Looks like a Canadian Shingle to me.
> 
> http://www.roofing-maine.com/


Well I've been roofin over 30 yrs up here in Canada and have never seen them..they look neat tho..


----------



## gary_chesapeake

I've seen them on a house that was roofed about 25 years ago. ain my research to find them i thought is was a old tamko product. You might be able to find them in a different area of the country. To repair a small area i cut 3 tab shingle. Eventually the whole roof was replaced


----------



## johnmeto

Not seen a 4 tab shingle before.


----------



## roofmanmike

It's a discontinued shingle that boasted lifetime warranty before the other ones. Kinda like the certainteed independence that fell apart. Might even be some class action on that one


----------

